# Free download of my new halloween track



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the share.


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks! Will use this Halloween


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice job.


----------



## CelticWitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks for listening! really glad you liked it - its great to have some feedback from you guys!
I have just added some more free music to the soundcloud site for download here:

http://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween

also you can listen to my whole new 13 track CD here for a really great price - its also on itunes, amazon and play.com 

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/samhaynes


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

excellent thanks for letting me know! I just added some more free stuff too :O)

hope you have a great time


sam


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the share! It sounds GREAT! I also bought your album! Great work! 
I create videos of our Halloween Club's events (Fear Crafters), could I use your tracks for some of our videos? With the credits stated of course =)


----------



## Coffinail (Sep 3, 2012)

Very cool. I really like the music. I also just bought the digital album on cd baby. What did you use to get the old organ sounds?


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Halloweve and Coffinail, thats very kind of you, glad you liked the music 
The old organ sounds are a standard organ VST instrument put through a few filters to make it sound spooky. Lots of reverb and stuff.


Halloweve - Yes of course you can use it, Thanks for asking, is there anyway I can see the videos online?

really like the look of the haunted bus ride!!!


----------



## FearTheReaper (Oct 1, 2011)

Great songs!


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

I really like this, thank you!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks for listening and your comments very kind of you. I think my favorite is Ghosthouse at the moment! The CD is getting some good reviews too :O) I hope its sufficiently scary enough for your halloween haunts!!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

That is most excellent!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Really great stuff! I love Ghosthouse...love the beat if it.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

thank you for sharing


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks nmcnary17, witchykitty and rania for your comments! Hope you enjoyed the music and have a happy halloween 2012!!!


----------



## MicoMurci (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for your permission!! I will post links to the video's for you to view when they are made!!
=)


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the videos!! Thanks for listening to my music Halloweve  and thanks to everyone who commented!


----------



## hudsonvalleyguy (Oct 4, 2012)

samhaynes said:


> hi all,
> you can grab a free mp3 download of my new halloween track 'ghosthouse' at soundcloud right now
> 
> just click here: sam haynes - ghosthouse
> ...



nice music...


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome work! I could picture this in mod horror movie! This will be great to beckon ToT's!! Thanks soo much! Keep up the great work Sam!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Spooky-Licious said:


> Awesome work! I could picture this in mod horror movie! This will be great to beckon ToT's!! Thanks soo much! Keep up the great work Sam!


Thansk for listening glad you like it, hopefully it'll creep them out Spooky-Licious. I really appreciate these comments thanks all of you for taking time to listen to the music. :O)


----------



## peterpumpkinhead (Oct 19, 2012)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for listening to my music. I have just added a few more songs to the soundcloud site http://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween

Happy halloween 2012!


----------

